# S.Gibbus (Castelnau)



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm in search of s.gibbus (Castelnau) can anybody point me in the right direction? I really want to buy one, I don't mind paying for shipping.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pretty rare man best of luck but i seriously doubt youll find one


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Try to post a topic in Member/Classified forum...but good luck though it really hard to get them. very very rare!..


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Check this out...Aquascape just got some in

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=146970


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah i just saw that too


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow i bet those are going to cost quite a bit too.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i doubt it, prolly cheap...


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> i doubt it, prolly cheap...


Your right $40 ea


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow i thought gibbus were extrememly rare so therefore the price would be high. might have to pick up one of these guys if theyre only 40


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> wow i thought gibbus were extrememly rare so therefore the price would be high. might have to pick up one of these guys if theyre only 40


Sorry I was wrong...They are $125


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

piranah4life44 said:


> wow i thought gibbus were extrememly rare so therefore the price would be high. might have to pick up one of these guys if theyre only 40


Sorry I was wrong...They are $125
[/quote]

haha ... great way to get someones hopes up


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

shoal king said:


> wow i thought gibbus were extrememly rare so therefore the price would be high. might have to pick up one of these guys if theyre only 40


Sorry I was wrong...They are $125
[/quote]

haha ... great way to get someones hopes up








[/quote]
Haha yes my bad...I am truly sorry! $125 is still a great price though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This forum is for ID of specimens, not buy and sell.


----------

